# Ryzen 3900x bios settings



## leo 10 (Jun 26, 2020)

Hi everyone!!

I'm new to this forum.
I bought a new pc for gaming, 3d modelling and graphic design, rendering

CPU : Ryzen 9 3900x
Mobo : x570 aorus elite
Ram : G SKILL Tridentz neo 3600mhz
GPU : rtx 2080 super gigabyte
PSU : 750 rog strix
GPU cooler : Scythe fuma 2

I updated the bios and changed the Ram profile to get the 3600 speed.
But then I read that you have also to change the infinity fabric (to mantain the 1:1 ratio), and consequently the voltage...
.... and that is becoming a little to much for me. Is it worth doing only the ram profile change? or
maybe is better leave everything as out of the stock?
Is there a guide or suggestions for an easy overclock to lower voltage and temperature?
(that I think is safer than running the high x3900 stock temps)
I ve watched a lot of video and I ve assembled the pc by myself but I ve almost never used bios
so I m wondering if this worth the risk invalidating warrenty to increase cpu life time
and gain a better and  more stable system...??

I ve also experimented some strange system shut down while playing steam game both using E: crucial mx500 ssd
and C: corsair mp600  (I think due to temp safe shutdown) solved changing to ryzer performance profile
in the win 10 power management and tweaking other value in there.....
I also have had this problem of system shutdown while playin steam on a dell xps with gtx1080  i7 8700k (not sure about cpu)
and was solved changing a value in the intel rapid storage app but somehow I can t install this one
on my new pc...it say : This platform is not supported or something like that...  why??

thanks for your help and have a nice day


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 26, 2020)

Two questions come to mind.....

Did you install something like Ryzen Master, or have other software installed that shows current Infinity Fabric. It may have auto-tuned to follow the DOCP being activated for 3600MHz RAM speed. If not, go to BIOS and look around, it should state the current IF setting. I use Asus typically, and its all shown on the landing page when entering BIOS. RAM voltage changes when enabling DOCP, and with my Asus boards, I don't change any voltages for the Infinity Fabric to run what it should.

Do you do anything that warrants the all-core OC versus the "boost" AMD already uses?

As for lowering the voltage, it is pretty straight forward to locate the CPU voltage, and either set a static voltage or use the offsets, and lower it until instability is reached, or you see a failure to boost to what it should.

Realize that AMD CPUs run warm at idle, it is a given. As long as you are not thermal throttling with the CPU, it should be fine.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jun 26, 2020)

leo 10 said:


> But then I read that you have also to change the infinity fabric (to mantain the 1:1 ratio), and consequently the voltage...
> .... and that is becoming a little to much for me. Is it worth doing only the ram profile change? or
> maybe is better leave everything as out of the stock?
> Is there a guide or suggestions for an easy overclock to lower voltage and temperature?
> ...



You don't have to manually change the IF since you ARE running 3600mhz because the ratio gets set automatically.

There is no gain to lowering voltage and it's obviously not recommended by AMD. Just leave it at stock and read up on how to setup hwinfo in concert with afterburner/rtss for monitoring.


----------



## leo 10 (Jun 26, 2020)

sneekypeet said:


> Two questions come to mind.....
> 
> Did you install something like Ryzen Master, or have other software installed that shows current Infinity Fabric. It may have auto-tuned to follow the DOCP being activated for 3600MHz RAM speed. If not, go to BIOS and look around, it should state the current IF setting. I use Asus typically, and its all shown on the landing page when entering BIOS. RAM voltage changes when enabling DOCP, and with my Asus boards, I don't change any voltages for the Infinity Fabric to run what it should.
> 
> ...


I haven't installed Ryzen Master..great that is auto-tuned just I don't know the value of IF so I can't check if it s ok,
is it the same of the ram? 3600??

Not really just work, play and that cpu boost is great but it continue to boost, stop and then boost again,
so maybe a more stable system with lover temp is better...I don t know..

How do I know if I m thermal throttling ?

ty


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 26, 2020)

leo 10 said:


> I haven't installed Ryzen Master..great that is auto-tuned just I don't know the value of IF so I can't check if it s ok,
> is it the same of the ram? 3600??
> 
> Not really just work, play and that cpu boost is great but it continue to boost, stop and then boost again,
> ...



Infinity Fabric will likely show you 1800, which is 1:1 with DDR4 single rate, not the doubled data rate. IE CPU-Z shows the ram at 1800 when its 3600MHz, your IF will show the same way.

Boost works on a few factors. Load, temperature, planet alignment for some.... it is designed to work that way, I wouldn't worry about fluctuations.

Thermal throttling is when the temperature of the CPU exceeds its shutoff point. In other words, under load the CPU will dial back the speed until the temperature cools, or you may see that you cannot hit the maximum boost due to temperature limits.


----------



## leo 10 (Jun 26, 2020)

thesmokingman said:


> You don't have to manually change the IF since you ARE running 3600mhz because the ratio gets set automatically.
> 
> There is no gain to lowering voltage and it's obviously not recommended by AMD. Just leave it at stock and read up on how to setup hwinfo in concert with afterburner/rtss for monitoring.



Thank you
ok I'll do that..  and what about those strange system shutdowns?



sneekypeet said:


> Infinity Fabric will likely show you 1800, which is 1:1 with DDR4 single rate, not the doubled data rate. IE CPU-Z shows the ram at 1800 when its 3600MHz, your IF will show the same way.
> 
> Boost works on a few factors. Load, temperature, planet alignment for some.... it is designed to work that way, I wouldn't worry about fluctuations.
> 
> Thermal throttling is when the temperature of the CPU exceeds its shutoff point. In other words, under load the CPU will dial back the speed until the temperature cools, or you may see that you cannot hit the maximum boost due to temperature limits.


ok thank you very much and what about those strange system shutdowns?
Why I can t install intel rapid storage app ?


----------



## AsRock (Jun 26, 2020)

Try running Rivatuner and HWinfo64, and you should be able to set it up so you can see temps in game and set up logging so if it shutsdown the can check the log.









						Free Download HWiNFO Sofware | Installer & Portable for Windows, DOS
					

Start to analyze your hardware right now! HWiNFO has available as an Installer and Portable version for Windows (32/64-bit) and Portable version for DOS.




					www.hwinfo.com
				











						RivaTuner
					

Welcome to the Rivatuner homepage. Guru3D.com is the official hosting partner for this software. Webmaster, RivaTuner can be only distributed electronically through Guru3D.com




					www.guru3d.com


----------



## leo 10 (Jun 26, 2020)

AsRock said:


> Try running Rivatuner and HWinfo64, and you should be able to set it up so you can see temps in game and set up logging so if it shutsdown the can check the log.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you
if it will shut down again I will set these up

Hi
today I have run some blender benchmark
gpu ok compared to https://opendata.blender.org/

while doing first cpu bench I got a system shutdown..reebot, same as was appening with games so is not a ssd problem,
then I set a report with Hwinfo but that has never append again....
cpu 3900x almost doubled the time compared to https://opendata.blender.org/
and was running at 3.9 ghz during benchmarks...why so low??

I see also a red value in hwinfo :
Power reporting deviation (accuracy) at 80% during the 2nd bench, then during the 3rd bench went up to 90%.
What is that and has it something to do with the slow cpu speed?

Now I m using stock prism cpu cooler and waiting for the fuma 2, but I don t know if that will change
something about these bad benchmarks and these system shutdowns...
I m still trying to write a report when it crash.
thank you


----------



## leo 10 (Jun 27, 2020)

I have got also complete system shutdown while playing
I tried to write hwinfo report and here is what I get..
Why can t I attach logging.CSV and report.LOG....(the files from hwinfo)

At the beginning I got almost instant system shutdown after
lunching a game, then I changed to ryzer performance profile
in the win 10 power management and things are going a little better
but I can t play for and hour without getting a reboot...


----------



## AsRock (Jun 27, 2020)

Here's a thread on  the red text your seeing, there are a few of them about.








						Explaining the AMD Ryzen "Power Reporting Deviation" -metric in HWiNFO
					

Motherboard vendors, as a group, do not have the best relationship with honest benchmarking. For decades, board manufacturers have used various tactics to improve performance, including overclocking the FSB by a few percentage points, overriding Intel’s per-core Turbo settings to implement...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




That temp due to benchmarks or gaming ?, if gaming it's more of a issue than if it were a benchmark temp.  There is a switch on that cooler to allow it to got faster too.

When you set the ram to 3600 did you set the voltage to 1.35v ?.

Could try running  1600 \ 3200  with the 1.35v dim voltages just to test it's stable or not.

What's the case you using and what kind of air flow does it have ?.

EDIT:

WOW shutdown pretty much right way, i would try dropping the fabric \ memory speed down to 1600 \ 3200 and see if it does it still.


----------



## leo 10 (Jun 27, 2020)

AsRock said:


> Here's a thread on  the red text your seeing, there are a few of them about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I still don t understand if is normal or not getting that red value...
that was a blender benchmark on cpu. In gaming I haven t see anything more than 80-82 °  far from 95°
no I din t change any voltage and infinite fabric has autoset to 1800
I have a silverstone RL06 case I think good air flow

Could try running  1600 \ 3200  with the 1.35v dim voltages just to test it's stable or not..did I validate warrenty by doing this?
or should I try to switch the stock cooler to spin faster and undo ram profile change in bios??
basically I go to bios and load optimal setting, save and exit...??

Yes I installed win10, install driver, update bios and set ram profile
and first game I run reboot system immediately


----------



## AsRock (Jun 27, 2020)

If the bios has been updated you should remove the cmos battery and reset the motherboard.

Yeah that pain in the ass to change switch on the cooler, change it to high if you have not already.  Thankfully i noticed that before installing it.

Here's some more threads here on TPU about it.








						Search results for query: power reporting
					






					www.techpowerup.com
				




What has this got to do with the warranty ?, not asking you to put uber amounts of volts in it. in fact asking you to just try running it at a slower speed to see if it's more stable.

I don't run my system on auto, after knowing i had a stable system i found out the lowest clocking core (4.3) and set it to 4.2 and cpu volts at 1.30v and lowered it with some trail and error (1.26)v.  

At that time i did not mess with my memory i left it at default which was 2133, after i found the system was stable with above setting and i started doing the memory timings.  Which is were the crazy shit really starts i think as using the boards\memory default  16,25,25,58,85 with the memory so i changed it and was not having any luck with what i was trying so i thought a reset all back to defaults but all memory setting were like before the reset so my mobo don't seem like it clears and that's with taking the battery out shorting it and unplugging it.

Two who maybe able help you are @TheLostSwede and @theoneandonlymrk


But what i would do is lower the fabric to 1600 and memory to 3200 and memory volts at 1.35v and see if the problem goes away, if not i be checking with another PSU ( as i kinda have a spare ).

Have you all so checked which slots the memory is plugged in too and gone by what the manual says ?.

Have you got enough cooling in your case ?.

Don't know if it be wise to go back to the old bios,  that question is should be directed at the manufacture of the board.

Chances are they will ask you to remove the battery and short the pins on the board and up plug it for good measure, and it's worth a try how ever changing to a earlier bios don't sound like a good idea.

I mean make sure your ram voltage is on 1.35v, if the ram is already on 1.35 you could try bumping it up a bit see if that helps say like 1.37 and if that helps maybe try loosen the timings so they can run at their rated volts.

Is it running a bit cooler now with the cooler on high setting ?.


----------



## leo 10 (Jun 27, 2020)

AsRock said:


> If the bios has been updated you should remove the cmos battery and reset the motherboard.
> 
> Yeah that pain in the ass to change switch on the cooler, change it to high if you have not already.  Thankfully i noticed that before installing it.
> 
> ...


So I shouldn't have updated the bios...
I updated bios but I have a backup of the first one...can I  reload that?

Sorry I understand, I was asking if lowering voltage and setting a fixed clock core speed may or not invalidate warrenty...?
Do you mean ram's memory volts at 1.35v ? How is called that value in bios?
I don t have another psu, unfortunately

Ram slot are A2 B2 as manual says

I ve switched that pretty thing on the prism cooler (by removing gpu) and now it spins very fast.
I ve loaded the optimal bios setting and tomorrow I ll test it again

I hope that the mobo isn t defective...I ve read about similar shutdowns caused by broken mobo

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/AMDHelp/comments/eyo0qc

I add a foto of my pc without a panel but do you think that my problem is the cooling??
thank you and have a nice night


----------



## leo 10 (Jun 28, 2020)

AsRock said:


> Is it running a bit cooler now with the cooler on high setting ?.


for now with new cooler setting and stock bios setting, i ve only see a little cpu boost but temps seems ecual.
later i ll see if it shuts down again


AsRock said:


> changing to a earlier bios don't sound like a good idea


so is right to update bios??


----------



## AsRock (Jun 28, 2020)

leo 10 said:


> for now with new cooler setting and stock bios setting, i ve only see a little cpu boost but temps seems ecual.
> later i ll see if it shuts down again
> 
> so is right to update bios??



Newer bios should be better



> Do you mean ram's memory volts at 1.35v ? How is called that value in bios?



Yes your memory voltage should be 1.350v,  may need a little more if you have 4 sticks.


----------



## leo 10 (Jun 28, 2020)

Good morning
now ram are set to default profile..
if games or blenderbench cause reboot again should I try a static oc?
I ll set clocking core to 4.1 and cpu volts at 1.350v , are these the only two value to change? see image please
or should I change also the memory voltage to 1.350v even if now is set to default profile? Is it in the cpu/vram setting?
I have only two sticks


----------



## AsRock (Jun 28, 2020)

Should be able to leave the CPU on auto.

the memory should be set to 1.350v.  have you ever had the memory on 1.350 ?.






Is this your screenshot ?, if you you have 4x8GB sticks in your system ?.


----------



## leo 10 (Jun 28, 2020)

AsRock said:


> Should be able to leave the CPU on auto.
> 
> the memory should be set to 1.350v.  have you ever had the memory on 1.350 ?.
> 
> ...


Sorry this is not my screen shot, just an expample..
I did nothing in bios, only update and set ram profile

this is a shoot of my bios
so if I get system shutdowns again i ll set:
cpu clock control or cpu clock ratio on 41 is it ratio right?? (and then if pc is stable for a week can i try 4.2 ??)
cpu vcore to 1.3
and DRAM voltage to 1.35
??


----------



## AsRock (Jun 28, 2020)

I would change the memory voltage to 1.350v and leave every thing else on auto.

Then see if every thing is running ok,  if found running ok to change the ram speed to 3200 and the fabric to 1600, and if that is successful to try 3600 mem and 1800 fabric.

You have 4 sticks of ram in your system ?, i am asking as it says you have 32GB ram installed from what i can tell.

I believe you can take a screenshot from within the bios, i believe by pressing F1 will show the options.


----------



## leo 10 (Jun 28, 2020)

I have 2 ddr4 tridentz neo 3600 16gb
so is rigt 1.35 or should i put more?
and should i use amd perfomance or balanced profile in the power managemnt?
i m asking because it is the only other thing that i ve changed


----------



## AsRock (Jun 28, 2020)

1.35v for 2 sticks "should" be good. As for the power management i have used AMD's high performance and Win10's without issue.


----------



## leo 10 (Jun 28, 2020)

good! for now it seems to be working well!! WOW
i have also increased fan syst speed in bios of the exaust back fan

so if i want to increase ram speed i have to use always  1.35 for voltage?
i ll wait for the cooler to see if benchmark score increases because for now my
render time with cpu are almost doubled....

Thank you very much.. you saved me with that ram voltage thing
i ll let you know if i have other problems..
ty and have a nice evening


----------



## AsRock (Jun 28, 2020)

Good to hear, the ram voltage is what they are designed for.

When you get your new cooler be very careful that you do not pull the CPU out with the cooler, yeah you should notice some improvement's when you get the new cooler.

Mine used to hit the 85-90c with the default cooler running Cinebench, with my new cooler i cannot get it over 74c even in a room ambient of 31c.


----------



## leo 10 (Jun 29, 2020)

AsRock said:


> Good to hear, the ram voltage is what they are designed for.
> 
> When you get your new cooler be very careful that you do not pull the CPU out with the cooler, yeah you should notice some improvement's when you get the new cooler.
> 
> Mine used to hit the 85-90c with the default cooler running Cinebench, with my new cooler i cannot get it over 74c even in a room ambient of 31c.


i ll watch some videos on how to do that...thank you for the advise
what cooler are you using? it seems doing its job
i don t understand why ram voltage isn t setting right at the beginning or in auto mode
so everytime i build a pc have i to set it manually ?
with both intel and amd cpu ??
if not pc won't work properly...wtf??


----------



## leo 10 (Jul 29, 2020)

hi
i have an update:
i can t set ram at 3600, the system shut down while rendering, i also try with more dram voltage but the problem appears again.
also i have installed new cpu cooler with better temp around 80° on load but no increase in benchmark. really strange..
cpu stay just under 4.00 ghz for all time long while rendering

so now i m using ram at 3200 and dram voltage at 1.35, cpu clock ratio 4.3 and cpu vcore at 1.31
with this setting i almost reach the score on blenderbench official page. 
(again a little bit slower than aspcected but it is fine 110 sec of my pc against 100 on official page)
i m not been able to check the infinity fabric value cause i can t find it in bios but i hope it sets automatically.
am i ok with these settings or should i change something??


----------



## phill (Jul 29, 2020)

Hi @leo 10

For my 3900X system, I've just enabled XMP and set the voltages to the minimum I've needed to.  The only thing that I have set is my CPU vcore.  I've not had any issues with my system and I'm only on air cooling as well.  I currently use a 14D cooler which is just dropped on top of the CPU, I've not clamped it down as I don't have the AM4 bracket for it.   

Have you tried lowering the vcore further to control the temperature?


----------



## leo 10 (Jul 29, 2020)

phill said:


> Hi @leo 10
> 
> For my 3900X system, I've just enabled XMP and set the voltages to the minimum I've needed to.  The only thing that I have set is my CPU vcore.  I've not had any issues with my system and I'm only on air cooling as well.  I currently use a 14D cooler which is just dropped on top of the CPU, I've not clamped it down as I don't have the AM4 bracket for it.
> 
> Have you tried lowering the vcore further to control the temperature?


my temp is around the 80°, not too bad i think, the problems are:
1 the cpu doesn t boost over 4.00 ghz and render time is too much  (100 sec against my 120 sec of render time)
2 i cant set ram to 3600 but only 3200 or system will shut down under load..

so i set ram at 3200 and dram voltage at 1.35, cpu clock ratio 4.3 and cpu vcore at 1.31 (100 sec against my 105 sec)
i tested cpu clock ratio 4.3 and cpu vcore at 1.30 but crsh under load
these are the only things i chenged in bios and i was wandering if i should have change something else like pbo or others

for ram i tryed 3600 or enable xmp and dram voltage at 1.40 but it crashed under load
so i used 3200 with dram voltage at 1.35

i think that maybe i can reduce of one step the vcore that now is at 1.31 but 1.30 is unstable.


----------



## phill (Jul 29, 2020)

I'd ignore trying to set the CPU speed, if you limit the voltage, the CPU will just speed up to whatever it can with the voltage you give it.  
I've set my Vcore to 1.00v, I'm still able to hit 4.20GHz under a 100% load which my CPU is always at, it is never idle 

I'll try and grab some bios pictures for you and upload them shortly


----------



## manofthem (Jul 29, 2020)

phill said:


> I'd ignore trying to set the CPU speed, if you limit the voltage, the CPU will just speed up to whatever it can with the voltage you give it.
> I've set my Vcore to 1.00v, I'm still able to hit 4.20GHz under a 100% load which my CPU is always at, it is never idle
> 
> I'll try and grab some bios pictures for you and upload them shortly



To be fair, your CPU seems awfully good to be stable at those settings. 

Mine is stable at 4.0@1.15v, which is lame compared to yours chip.i haven't spent hours trying to get the best of this chip yet, but still...



leo 10 said:


> think that maybe i can reduce of one step the vcore that now is at 1.31 but 1.30 is unstable.



I did something similar, little by little adjust the voltage(s) to see where it begins to become unstable. 

I'll take a gander at my settings and report back.


----------



## purecain (Jul 29, 2020)

Try running your ram at 1.5v if you want 3600mhz to work. 
@phill Thats an interesting choice you've made. I may have to try it.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 29, 2020)

purecain said:


> Try running your ram at 1.5v if you want 3600mhz to work.
> @phill Thats an interesting choice you've made. I may have to try it.



1.5V isn't a safe daily voltage for anything other than B-die and maybe deprecated 4Gb E-die. The common 3200 XMP ICs at this point in time should need no more than 1.35-1.45V max to hit 3600.

Unstable at speeds like 3600 could be anything from insufficient VSoC, poorly configured VDDG, poorly configured procODT, to a misguided attempt to change frequency from 3200 to 3600 without changing any of the timings accordingly, which does not work on lower tier, lower quality or lower-binned ICs.


----------



## phill (Jul 30, 2020)

I knew I had them somewhere...


       

And a screen grab from Windows as I type this 





I don't control the overclock, I don't touch the all core settings as you loose single core performance, but that is what I do and I've been running stable for months like it  Oh bearing in mind that the heatsink on the CPU isn't mounted, it's just on top.. I'm very happy with the 3900X, I just wish I had the 3950X instead 
Oh and the power consumption was with the two 1080 TI's in the system running FAH as well as WCG running as well    I hope this helps guys


----------



## leo 10 (Jul 30, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> 1.5V isn't a safe daily voltage for anything other than B-die and maybe deprecated 4Gb E-die. The common 3200 XMP ICs at this point in time should need no more than 1.35-1.45V max to hit 3600.
> 
> Unstable at speeds like 3600 could be anything from insufficient VSoC, poorly configured VDDG, poorly configured procODT, to a misguided attempt to change frequency from 3200 to 3600 without changing any of the timings accordingly, which does not work on lower tier, lower quality or lower-binned ICs.


my ram  are 2 ddr4 tridentz neo 3600 16gb  so xmp is going auto to 3600 but system shut down under load.
i can try 1.45 max dram voltage if it is safe or just leave at 3200



phill said:


> I'd ignore trying to set the CPU speed, if you limit the voltage, the CPU will just speed up to whatever it can with the voltage you give it.
> I've set my Vcore to 1.00v, I'm still able to hit 4.20GHz under a 100% load which my CPU is always at, it is never idle
> 
> I'll try and grab some bios pictures for you and upload them shortly


at stock values cpu isn t limited at all in voltage or speed, everything is set to auto,
 but my bench are bad, under  load while rendering doesn t go above 4.00 ghz, never....why?


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 30, 2020)

leo 10 said:


> my ram  are 2 ddr4 tridentz neo 3600 16gb  so xmp is going auto to 3600 but system shut down under load.
> i can try 1.45 max dram voltage if it is safe or just leave at 3200



No, because there's no reason in hell your 3600 16-19-19 DJR kit should need its max safe voltage to run 3600 XMP, and Gigabyte already automatically overvolts any RAM anywhere up to 0.03V higher than whatever you set it to on some boards.

Take the DRAM calculator Safe recommendation and go from there. Go up to 1.40V DRAM if it's absolutely necessary, there should not be any reason for DJR memory to need more than that just to sustain loose XMP timings at 3600.



Leave XMP on, as it sets the minor voltages for you automatically. Manually change the timings and voltages in the above picture, then test again.

By default, Gigabyte is setting SoC voltage rather low on your board. On my Gigabyte ITX B450, it's set automatically to 1.05V @ 3200 XMP and 1.1V @ 3600 XMP. Manually set SOC VOLTAGE to 1.1V right on the dot, don't touch Dynamic.

Download Zentimings, post a screenshot after you've changed everything. https://github.com/irusanov/ZenTimings/releases
Also, take a full screenshot of the memory section in Ryzen Master.


----------



## leo 10 (Jul 30, 2020)

so i still don t know if cpu clock ratio 4.3 and cpu vcore at 1.31 are safe settings and if there are other change to be made??
the core boost to 4.5-4.6 ghz for really short time so i don t  think that loosing  single core performance is really a big deal
but with these setup render  time decrease is appreciable...
so should i stay with these setup and maybe try lowering  vcore if i can, and try 1.45 dram voltage with xmp set to 1  (3600) ??



tabascosauz said:


> Take the DRAM calculator Safe recommendation and go from there. Go up to 1.40V DRAM if it's absolutely necessary, there should not be any reason for DJR memory to need more than that just to sustain loose XMP timings at 3600.


i ve allready tryed 1.40 dram voltage and system shut down under load.
sorry but using calculator and change timings seems a little bit complicated for me...this is the first time i
assembled a pc and mess with bios...
a question: if i set manually ram to 3200 infinity fabric change automatically??


----------



## phill (Jul 30, 2020)

It's because of the temps.  The CPU will downclock till the temps are in check, this is why I lowered my vcore rather than kept it to auto.  If I kept it to auto, within 1 minute I was hitting 90C+ when I was running WCG which is unacceptable and of no use to me.

Simply by lowering the temps, I was able to get the temps undercontrol and get the CPU boosting to a decent speed.  Before I was hitting 80C+ and lowering my core speed below 3.20GHz in Ryzen master which was in my experience, doing jack all anyways, so I just use the bios and set it there, everything else is manual set to the base voltages..



leo 10 said:


> so i still don t know if cpu clock ratio 4.3 and cpu vcore at 1.31 are safe settings and if there are other change to be made??
> the core boost to 4.5-4.6 ghz for really short time so i don t  think that loosing  single core performance is really a big deal
> but with these setup render  time decrease is appreciable...
> so should i stay with these setup and maybe try lowering  vcore if i can, and try 1.45 dram voltage with xmp set to 1  (3600) ??
> ...


If you are using XMP and the RAM is causing the crashes then check the RAM, it could be faulty or did you check with the qualified RAM list?  There's no way you should need more volts than XMP gives it to get the system running at 3600.


----------



## Chomiq (Jul 30, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> No, because there's no reason in hell your 3600 16-19-19 DJR kit should need its max safe voltage to run 3600 XMP, and Gigabyte already automatically overvolts any RAM anywhere up to 0.03V higher than whatever you set it to on some boards.
> 
> Take the DRAM calculator Safe recommendation and go from there. Go up to 1.40V DRAM if it's absolutely necessary, there should not be any reason for DJR memory to need more than that just to sustain loose XMP timings at 3600.
> 
> ...


I own the same board as OP, going for primary timings and auto for everything else will give him shitty performance.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 30, 2020)

leo 10 said:


> so i still don t know if cpu clock ratio 4.3 and cpu vcore at 1.31 are safe settings and if there are other change to be made??
> the core boost to 4.5-4.6 ghz for really short time so i don t  think that loosing  single core performance is really a big deal
> but with these setup render  time decrease is appreciable...
> so should i stay with these setup and maybe try lowering  vcore if i can, and try 1.45 dram voltage with xmp set to 1  (3600) ??
> ...



Literally didn't ask you to use the DRAM calc, I provided the screenshot for you. You didn't even provide an answer as to whether you've ever tried manually setting 1.1V SoC Voltage in your tests. DRAM Voltage isn't the only one that matters at higher speeds.

There's nothing confusing about the timings. They're all listed openly in the Advanced Memory Settings menu, and you only need to change the ones inside the red box in the picture. You're already in BIOS, and it's one extra step.

@Chomiq I mean, he's paranoid about the Advanced Memory Settings menu. Slow 3600 with primary settings that doesn't crash under load still seems to be a better option than slow 3600 that crashes under load or slow 3200. Auto on most reasonable boards should just default DJR to pretty much what is recommended under the Safe settings.


----------



## Chomiq (Jul 30, 2020)

Changing cpu vcore and soc voltage from auto to normal should help with temps.


----------



## leo 10 (Jul 30, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Changing cpu vcore and soc voltage from auto to normal should help with temps.



my temp under load are around 80°, isn t that good?



tabascosauz said:


> Literally didn't ask you to use the DRAM calc, I provided the screenshot for you. You didn't even provide an answer as to whether you've ever tried manually setting 1.1V SoC Voltage in your tests. DRAM Voltage isn't the only one that matters at higher speeds.


i was thinking that i have to find out by myself the right timings...but now i understand that i can copy yours, is that right??
no i only change dram voltage to 1.35


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 30, 2020)

leo 10 said:


> i don t have normal..or auto or i can set a value
> my temp under load are around 80°, isn t that good?
> 
> i was thinking that i have to find out by myself the right timings...but now i understand that i can copy yours, is that right??
> no i only change dram voltage to 1.35



Those aren't mine, those are what the Calc suggests for its "Safe" profile. "Safe", because it should be achievable for just about anyone.

Just set manual SOC to 1.1V, don't touch Dynamic offset for SOC, change DRAM to 1.4V, and just the timings inside the red box for now. See where that gets you, see if it stops the crashing.

And get both Zentimings and Ryzen Master so that you can show us your timings, minor voltages, procODT and CADBUS settings after you're done testing.

As for Command Rate (it's at the very bottom of the timings list in BIOS), make sure it's either set to 1T along with Gear Down Mode set to Enabled, or make sure it's set to 2T. Either should work. Just make sure Command Rate isn't 1T *and *Gear Down Mode isn't Disabled at the same time.


----------



## leo 10 (Jul 30, 2020)

phill said:


> If you are using XMP and the RAM is causing the crashes then check the RAM, it could be faulty or did you check with the qualified RAM list?


i didn t check but i have a Mobo : x570 aorus elite and ram  are 2 ddr4 tridentz neo 3600 16gb
are they incompatible with each other?
i found on this page 








						Memorie compatibili con Gigabyte X570 AORUS ELITE
					

Non preoccuparti della compatibilità con Memorie. Con la nostra lista di componenti compatibili supportati per Gigabyte X570 AORUS ELITE, troverai sempre il prodotto perfetto per le tua configurazione.




					pangoly.com
				



that my ram is compatible with my mobo



tabascosauz said:


> Those aren't mine, those are what the Calc suggests for its "Safe" profile. "Safe", because it should be achievable for just about anyone.
> 
> Just set manual SOC to 1.1V, don't touch Dynamic offset for SOC, change DRAM to 1.4V, and just the timings inside the red box for now. See where that gets you, see if it stops the crashing.
> 
> ...


ok i ll try that now
but before i have to undo cpu ratio and vcore changes, so basically load default setting or i can leave these ones like i have set


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 30, 2020)

leo 10 said:


> ok i ll try that now
> but before i have to undo cpu ratio and vcore changes, so basically load default setting or i can leave these ones like i have set



I'm not sure what you're asking. It would probably be ideal to load defaults before proceeding? I thought you had only set DRAM voltage, enabled XMP, and not touched anything else.

Also, are you completely sure that your 4.3GHz @ 1.3V is actually stable? ie. an hour or more of Prime95 Small and continuous runs of Intelburntest? Because if your CPU overclock isn't stable, then you'd just be chasing ghosts with the RAM because it wouldn't be the reason why you're crashing.


----------



## leo 10 (Jul 30, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> Just set manual SOC to 1.1V, don't touch Dynamic offset for SOC, change DRAM to 1.4V, and just the timings inside the red box for now. See where that gets you, see if it stops the crashing.



manual soc to 1.1 you mean vcore soc??
inside advanced timing control i don t have tCl value i have tCWL , is that one?? or tcl is cas latency?
i found all the other these are my two doubt..




tabascosauz said:


> I'm not sure what you're asking. It would probably be ideal to load defaults before proceeding? I thought you had only set DRAM voltage, enabled XMP, and not touched anything else.
> 
> Also, are you completely sure that your 4.3GHz @ 1.3V is actually stable? ie. an hour or more of Prime95 Small and continuous runs of Intelburntest? Because if your CPU overclock isn't stable, then you'd just be chasing ghosts with the RAM because it wouldn't be the reason why you're crashing.


yes i was asking that because of the vcore and cpu ratio changes
4.3 ghz and 1.31 V i m using this for a while to render benchmarks and game without crash...i start crash when i set ram to 3600
i start a render and it crash at the middle of it, with ram at 3200 i can do several render and hours of gaming but i m not scure that is stable

so now i m in this spot


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 30, 2020)

leo 10 said:


> manual soc to 1.1 you mean vcore soc??
> inside advanced timing control i don t have tCl value i have tCWL , is that one?? or tcl is cas latency?
> i found all the other these are my two doubt..
> 
> ...



Yeah. Now go to the bottom and make sure either:
- Command Rate is 1T, and Gear Down Mode is Enabled, or
- Command Rate is 2T, and Gear Down Mode is Disabled

Disable Power Down Mode as well. Then start testing.

Once you're in Windows, send a screenshot of Zentimings, and one of Ryzen Master (specifically CPU on die termination).


----------



## leo 10 (Jul 30, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> Yeah. Now go to the bottom and make sure either:
> - Command Rate is 1T, and Gear Down Mode is Enabled, or
> - Command Rate is 2T, and Gear Down Mode is Disabled
> 
> ...


----------



## phill (Jul 30, 2020)

leo 10 said:


> so i still don t know if cpu clock ratio 4.3 and cpu vcore at 1.31 are safe settings and if there are other change to be made??
> the core boost to 4.5-4.6 ghz for really short time so i don t  think that loosing  single core performance is really a big deal
> but with these setup render  time decrease is appreciable...
> so should i stay with these setup and maybe try lowering  vcore if i can, and try 1.45 dram voltage with xmp set to 1  (3600) ??
> ...


If you are using XMP and the RAM is causing the crashes then check the RAM, it could be faulty or did you check with the qualified RAM list?  There's no way you should need more volts than XMP gives it to get the system running at 3600.


----------



## leo 10 (Jul 30, 2020)

phill said:


> If you are using XMP and the RAM is causing the crashes then check the RAM, it could be faulty or did you check with the qualified RAM list?  There's no way you should need more volts than XMP gives it to get the system running at 3600.



i didn t check but i have a Mobo : x570 aorus elite and ram  are 2 ddr4 tridentz neo 3600 16gb
are they incompatible with each other?
i found on this page 








*                         Memorie compatibili con Gigabyte X570 AORUS ELITE                      *
Non preoccuparti della compatibilità con Memorie. La nostra lista di componenti compatibili raccomandati per Gigabyte X570 AORUS ELITE, troverai sempre il prodotto perfetto per le tue esigenze.






                                                                pangoly.com                 



that my ram is compatible with my mobo



tabascosauz said:


> Disable Power Down Mode as well. Then start testing.
> 
> can t find this !!


----------



## phill (Jul 30, 2020)

leo 10 said:


> manual soc to 1.1 you mean vcore soc??
> inside advanced timing control i don t have tCl value i have tCWL , is that one?? or tcl is cas latency?
> i found all the other these are my two doubt..
> 
> ...


I noticed the timings weren't the same as the XMP settings, so it might be worth to change them and then tweak them further should you need/want to


----------



## leo 10 (Jul 30, 2020)

ok for now pc doesn t crash while render but cpu stay under 4.00 ghz and render time is high
now i try cpu ratio 4.30 and cpu vcore 1.31
still can t find how to disable power down mode...

now with these new settings cpu ratio 4.30 and cpu vcore 1.31 crash under load
trying 4.20 and 1.298


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 30, 2020)

leo 10 said:


> ok for now pc doesn t crash while render but cpu stay under 4.00 ghz and render time are high
> now i try cpu ratio 4.30 and cpu vcore 1.31
> still can t find how to disable powwer down mode...



PDM is a little hard to find. It's somewhere under AMD Overclocking > DRAM something > something and its in another tab entirely. Not too big a deal, just safest to have it off, more to do with idle behaviour.

To actually test DRAM stability, run Prime95 Large FFTs for an hour or two at the least, enough instances of HCI Memtest to almost fill up your RAM for 200% completion at the very least. Can also use TM5 or Karhu tests.


----------



## leo 10 (Jul 30, 2020)

i have found it!!


----------



## purecain (Jul 30, 2020)

No matter what, on this chip-set or the timings i use. i need to set 1.45-1.5v to get 3466mhz to run @3600mhz with 4 8gb sticks.
just my experience using B-Die. I thought his sticks may be able to deal with the voltage being made on a higher node. B-Die is on a 20nm process whereas OP's ram said it was made using a 25nm process.
This made me think it might be more durable to voltage.
Obviously i have no idea what the characteristics are of the ram he's using apart from that. 1.5v short term shouldn't do any damage and if he finds nothing else works he should loosen the timings and try a higher voltage. Even if just for experimentation. I only tested it, found it stable then lowered it back to 4.5 and 3466mhz. 
I am going to try lowering soc voltage to normal from auto though!


----------



## Chomiq (Jul 30, 2020)

purecain said:


> No matter what, on this chip-set or the timings i use. i need to set 1.45-1.5v to get 3466mhz to run @3600mhz with 4 8gb sticks.
> just my experience using B-Die. I thought his sticks may be able to deal with the voltage being made on a higher node. B-Die is on a 20nm process whereas OP's ram said it was made using a 25nm process.
> This made me think it might be more durable to voltage.
> Obviously i have no idea what the characteristics are of the ram he's using apart from that. 1.5v short term shouldn't do any damage and if he finds nothing else works he should loosen the timings and try a higher voltage. Even if just for experimentation.


Op has 2 sticks. I'm running my e-die at 1.43v at 3600, there's no way he's going to need 1.5v on b-die (which I doubt he has). Especially if his kit is already xmp rated for 3600 at 1.35v. It's a matter of adjusting timings and possibly vddp and vddg, not bumping the voltage to 1.5v and hoping it solves your problems.

@leo 10 - you're juggling too many balls at the same time. Stop messing around with cpu OC and ram timings at the same time. Reset to factory default, don't touch any CPU oc settings, let it run on auto.

First get your memory kit to work at rated speed with IF coupled mode. If you want any tips from us at least provide part number for your G.Skill kit - "G SKILL Tridentz neo 3600mhz" is NOT enough.
Next, test stability with something like MemTest64 overnight - if it's not stable you'll probably encounter a hard restart at some point.

Once you have your CPU running stable with memory at 3600 only then you can try to mess around with running at CPU at a fixed OC speed.

I have the same mobo, each time I've ran into hard reboots when gaming with no bsod's was when my memory OC was not stable.

Also:


			https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/account/specs
		


Fill those in.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 30, 2020)

purecain said:


> No matter what, on this chip-set or the timings i use. i need to set 1.45-1.5v to get 3466mhz to run @3600mhz with 4 8gb sticks.
> just my experience using B-Die. I thought his sticks may be able to deal with the voltage being made on a higher node. B-Die is on a 20nm process whereas OP's ram said it was made using a 25nm process.
> This made me think it might be more durable to voltage.
> Obviously i have no idea what the characteristics are of the ram he's using apart from that. 1.5v short term shouldn't do any damage and if he finds nothing else works he should loosen the timings and try a higher voltage. Even if just for experimentation. I only tested it, found it stable then lowered it back to 4.5 and 3466mhz.





Chomiq said:


> Op has 2 sticks. I'm running my e-die at 1.43v at 3600, there's no way he's going to need 1.5v on b-die. Especially if his kit is already xmp rated for 3600 at 1.35v. It's a matter of adjusting timings and possibly vddp and vddg, not bumping the voltage to 1.5v and hoping it solves your problems.



OP doesn't have B-die, or low quality B-die like your kit. From the timings alone, it's obvious that it's a Hynix IC, both CJR/DJR perform nearly identically. The process differences may make a slight difference to silicon quality within all applications using the same IC, but is largely irrelevant in comparing different, vastly different ICs. Last I checked, G.skill doesn't put Rev.E in any Trident Z and if it did it would be rated for 16-18-18 3600, and G.skill's current inventory of B-die Trident is always rated for 16-16-16 flat timings or better.

1.1V SOC is a staple of higher memory speeds because it's generally necessary, and it doesn't matter how much voltage you throw at the sticks and how much they can endure if you're not helping out the IMC as you should be. I haven't seen a board that completely kicks the VDDGs and the VDDP out of whack, but if the problems continue I'd want to see what those voltages are in RM.


----------



## purecain (Jul 30, 2020)

I was just looking at my soc setting in the bios and its set to 1.0 on auto. i'll set it to 1.1 to see if it offers me better memory compatibility the next time i have a tune up.  My b-die is 3600mhz rated, i wouldnt call it low quality.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 30, 2020)

purecain said:


> I was just looking at my soc setting in the bios and its set to 1.0 on auto. i'll set it to 1.1 to see if it offers me better memory compatibility the next time i have a tune up.  My b-die is 3600mhz rated, i wouldnt call it low quality.



That's not the point. "Low-quality" isn't a disparaging remark directed towards you, rather, there's a whole subset of B-die poorly binned requiring substantially more voltage to meet mundane speeds than regular specimens. Which is fine, given enough airflow since it's still B-die and B-die scales on all primary timings linearly with voltage, but needing 1.5V for 3466 is a fitting characteristic of that sort of B-die. Now, if you were trying to compensate for insufficient SOC with DRAM voltage for some reason, that's a different story. You're going to need more than just 1.0V, especially since the actual SVI2 readings probably will be lower than what you set.


----------



## leo 10 (Jul 31, 2020)

ok if others specs of my ram are needed to understand the right settings i ll give to you but you have to specify what you want to know about my ram

yesterday i tested with tabascosauz ram settings but before i laoded defaults in bios...and it worked  (render times are again very high)
then i try to set clok ratio at 4.2 and i have to go up to 1.31 and more volts to not get crash under load (i give up because i don t know how
high can i go with vcore volts)

so for now i return to ram at 3200, 4.25 ghz, 1.30 vcore, 1.35 dram voltage (i decreased from 4.30 ghz and 1.31 vcore)
..for now i just gaming and rendering but soon i ll try run Prime95 (render times are slightly larger than the ones on the official page for my cpu)

i think that purecain has right but i really dont know....the fastest way to solve this problem is that 
i ll have to increase voltage to get stable  with 3600 but i prefer stay safe at 1.35 dram volts
wanna also thank you for your advise guys


----------



## Chomiq (Jul 31, 2020)

leo 10 said:


> ok if others specs of my ram are needed to understand the right settings i ll give to you but you have to specify what you want to know about my ram











						Desktop Memory - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Designed for performance, G.SKILL desktop memory is engineered from hand-selected components and rigorously tested for stability and compatibility.




					www.gskill.com
				




All three are "Trident Z Neo 3600 Mhz" but they are not the same thing. Which one of those 3 you own?


----------



## leo 10 (Jul 31, 2020)

f4-3600c16d-32gtznc
cl 16-19-19-39 1.35v

i think that mine are these 








						F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Trident Z Neo DDR4-3600 CL16-19-19-39 1.35V 32GB (2x16GB) Engineered and optimized for full compatibility on the latest AMD Ryzen platforms, Trident Z Neo brings unparalleled DRAM memory performance and vibrant RGB lighting to any gaming PC or workstation with latest AMD Ryzen CPUs and AMD DDR4...




					www.gskill.com


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 31, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Desktop Memory - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
> 
> 
> Designed for performance, G.SKILL desktop memory is engineered from hand-selected components and rigorously tested for stability and compatibility.
> ...



Earlier HWInfo screenshot shows 16-19-19-39, so GTZNC. Which is why I've been treating it as DJR, because it's clearly not B-die. Which is also why the previously floated suggestion of 1.5V made no sense, especially when there are a million other variables still on the table.

@leo 10 so essentially, you've just admitted that it's your CPU overclock, not your RAM settings, that are causing your crash, because the exact same 3600 settings work when you aren't running fixed 4.3GHz on your CPU?

That's exactly what I warned you about...your "works just fine in rendering" tells me absolutely nothing about whether your CPU overclock is stable or not, because no rendering workload will nonstop tax your CPU as hard as the Prime95/IBT/Linpack trio.

Separate your CPU overclock from your DRAM overclock, the two are entirely different things. Test your CPU stability properly with P95/IBT/LinpackXtreme, and test your DRAM settings with HCI Memtest/Karhu/P95 Large FFT.

To be quite honest, I'm not quite sure what you're after here. I gave you specific suggestions, broke down which settings and timings you need to change and which ones you don't, told you which programs to get and screenshot to show us your memory settings, and told you how to test stability for DRAM. You keep telling me that you'd rather set 1.5V than look into the timings menu, and that I need to be more specific as to your memory settings. I'm not sure what else I can say, at this point. All the suggestions are clearly listed for you to read. If you truly believe 1.5V is a good idea over all of the above, be my guest; it is your kit. Best of luck.


----------



## leo 10 (Jul 31, 2020)

when i finished building my pc i got crash with reboot while rendering caused by ram
so i set dram voltage to 1.35 and it fixed it, than i set 3200 at ram speed and it is still ok
but when i set 3600  with no other changes it crash
i don t want to mess around with anything of bios setting but cpu doesn t boost even now that
i don t get over 80° and render time are bad, cpu while render stays at 4.00 ghz.never goes up.
that is the problem  i m trying to fix .....

by default with only 1.35 dram volt the render time are bad...i don t know why
and if i set ram like you say and nothing else render time are  bad again
(120 sec against 100 is quite a bit)
but i can t set 4.2 ghz with 1.31 vcore becuase it crash

setting ram profile seems to be a one step operation looking on youtube but for me it is not
also i don t see any benefit in performance with everything auto or ram to 3600 and all the others changes you told me, render time are the same.
your instruction are clear and i appreciate this but with just those i don t get any increase in performance

now i m going to run Prime95 but i don t know if
is safe that i use  ram at 3200, ratio 4.25 ghz, 1.30 vcore, 1.35 dram voltage ? or i m going to degrade my cpu?


----------



## phill (Jul 31, 2020)

@leo 10 have you tried leaving the multiplier alone and just lowering down the vcore?  Leave the RAM at stock when you do this and get the CPU speed and temps under control first, then worry about the RAM.  Too many variables to contend with and it'll just make things over complicated.

It's the easiest way to tweak/setup RAM.


----------



## leo 10 (Jul 31, 2020)

prime95 with ram at 3200, ratio 4.25 ghz, 1.30 vcore, 1.35 dram voltage
crashes after 40 min

now i restore default and set  only v core to 1.25 and dram to 1.35
render time slow, 4.00ghz

prime95 crash again after about 40 min



phill said:


> @leo 10 have you tried leaving the multiplier alone and just lowering down the vcore?  Leave the RAM at stock when you do this and get the CPU speed and temps under control first, then worry about the RAM.  Too many variables to contend with and it'll just make things over complicated.
> 
> It's the easiest way to tweak/setup RAM.


what do you mean with cpu speed and temps under control? and lowering down the vcore?
now i m testing 1.25 vcore but cpu doesn t boost up more than 4.00ghz
if i set v core to 1.00 cpu goes at 80% 3.30 ghz
there must be something i don t understand...

this is a ryzen master and zen timings screen shot with all the ram settings for 3600 speed
dram 1.35 and everything else on auto


----------



## phill (Jul 31, 2020)

What are you measuring your CPU speed with?  CPU-Z?  Core Temp?  HWInfo?

I guess I must have rather good clocking CPU....


----------



## leo 10 (Aug 1, 2020)

phill said:


> What are you measuring your CPU speed with?  CPU-Z?  Core Temp?  HWInfo?
> 
> I guess I must have rather good clocking CPU....


hardware info or now i got ryzen mester or openhardware i think is called
today i ll try cpuz
but everyone reports the same speed
at the end i compare render time and there i see 20-25 more sec 120 of my 3900x against 100 of official blender page...
and the speed during render stays fixed for all cores at 4.00ghz
tested with memtest64 for 3 h and no error found
tested with p95 and got crash after 30-40 min

this is a screenshot from cpuz...
when i bench cpu everything is fine i think
but when i stess cpu in the left side you can see that is stuck at 4.00 ghz
really don t know why
now i m doing prime95 with only dram at 1.35 and no other bios change
to see if it crash after 30-40 like it did with my ratio and vcore setting


----------



## phill (Aug 1, 2020)

leo 10 said:


> hardware info or now i got ryzen mester or openhardware i think is called
> today i ll try cpuz
> but everyone reports the same speed
> at the end i compare render time and there i see 20-25 more sec 120 of my 3900x against 100 of official blender page...
> ...


Here's mine from HWInfo...



 



I couldn't see anything of interest below the SSD info reporting...

I'd really stop worrying about the 'Offical Blender page', systems even though they have the same hardware in them, can be very different.

I'll try and run the Blender and see what I can get with my current setup and report back for you 

EDIT - So here's the link I found for the blender test - https://opendata.blender.org/

Here's my results 

One during....




Completed set 





And a verifcation link - Linky

I hope that helps


----------



## leo 10 (Aug 1, 2020)

unbelivable
mine during bmw test is stuck at 4.00 ghz with  all cores  finishing in 1min 56 sec
(done right now with bios on default and only dram 1.35)
your in bmw test is going at 4.20 ghz with  all cores  finishing in 2min 21 sec
on blender official page our cpu shuold use 100 sec to finish bmw render
(maybe that test was done with super liquid cooling but i also tested my 2080rtx and
render time is exactly the same of the official page)

this appened also to me yesterday..
i was lowering only the voltage vcore in bios (only this and dram set 1.35) and  like at 1.2v 1.25v i dont remember
i see bmw and others going at 4.2 ghz but also increasing render time to more or less 2min20s  2min25s
that is unbelivable...how is that possible..there must be a wrong clock speed reading...
so my cpu at stock perform better then your??

the only time that i got a real render time decrease was when i set cpu ratio at 4.2 and vcore at 1.3
seeing the same 4.20 ghz reading on HInfo but at the end it says 1min50 sec       110 sec against 100 sec

today i m testing cpu with cinebench and my score is in range with both single and all core bench.
so now i m using everything on auto except for dram volt 1.35, soc volt 1.1, xmp profile 1 (3600) 
and the others timing settings for the ram suggested by* tabascosauz*


----------



## phill (Aug 1, 2020)

It was definitely not run under optimium conditions but it's working and I don't worry about it  

I know it's running slower as it's not allowing it to boost so highly because of the vcore voltage.  I'm after more longivity than anything because of what I'm getting the CPU to do every day, sometimes 18 hours a day    Overall high overclocks aren't what my goals are, I'm after running cool and quiet, lowest volts, highest stability and most importantly, I want to let the CPU live  

I tested my 1080 Ti as well, not sure if it used both as they are running in SLI but...  Linky  Nothing special done with it at all, just upped the fan curve to 50% fixed, nothing more 

If it is lying to me, fair do's   I don't mind...  It's working as it is and it's been so stable I'm not worrying about it at all


----------



## leo 10 (Aug 1, 2020)

i m using everything on auto except for dram volt 1.35, soc volt 1.1, xmp profile 1 (3600)
and the others timing settings for the ram suggested by*@ tabascosauz*

this is ryzen master and zentimings screenshot





i also set ryzen balanced power management

now i m running memtest64 and prime95

memtest64 crashed closing explorer..i had to press the botton to shut down system

now i m using only 1.35 dram v  and nothing else

memtest64 crashed again with black screen and i had to press the botton to shut down system

so this test doesn t work for my pc...really i think i ll stay with the ram setting and stop testing...if i ll have problem
i ll reset bios to default..
thanks everyone for the help


----------



## purecain (Aug 3, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> That's not the point. "Low-quality" isn't a disparaging remark directed towards you, rather, there's a whole subset of B-die poorly binned requiring substantially more voltage to meet mundane speeds than regular specimens. Which is fine, given enough airflow since it's still B-die and B-die scales on all primary timings linearly with voltage, but needing 1.5V for 3466 is a fitting characteristic of that sort of B-die. Now, if you were trying to compensate for insufficient SOC with DRAM voltage for some reason, that's a different story. You're going to need more than just 1.0V, especially since the actual SVI2 readings probably will be lower than what you set.


Its due to running 32gb on 4 sticks. on this board that's whats stable. i dont run 1.5v i run 1.4-1.45v max. I have tried 1.5v when trying to push the ram. i should of made that a little clearer instead of saying id run 1.4 - 1.5v.


----------



## mxking035 (Aug 26, 2020)

Hi Leo, 
If you run on default: just enable XMP and don't touch voltage - let it auto or set to dram 1.37v. And don't touch anything else in bios.

If you want for higher clock. in Bios (XMP+PBO Off+All Auto) and use ryzen master its easier: try 1.20v @4.1ghz upto 4.2ghz, if didn't work, make it 1.25v suit for your cooler.

In my system my min voltage (2x8GB Enable XMP+Disable PBO+all auto-no other changes in bios) and Using ryzen master:
1.200v @4.20ghz (Cb=7350) 63°c 
1.250v @4.30ghz (Cb=7580) 67°c
1.337v @4.40ghz (Cb=7730) 75°c

With 4 sticks (32GB) XMP can higher CPU clock in same voltage.
Also i cannot run XMP stable and my game loads longer if i touch voltage (so I let it auto).


----------

